# How much faster is the Bolt+ versus the Roamio Pro?



## sofakng (Dec 19, 2003)

I've been using the TiVo Roamio Pro for a while now and it's perfectly fine for watching Live TV and navigating the guide. Watching recorded content is also fine but sometimes there's a very slight delay when listing the episodes.

However, YouTube is incredibly slow and Netflix is also not great.

Is the Bolt+ a lot faster? Are there any videos to show the difference?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

I don't see any reason to dump another $500+ (net of selling a Roamio) for a Bolt+ w/lifetime just to get a little more speed for streaming apps, but to each their own. And the Roamio delays are usually because Tivo's servers are having issues for the 1000th time.

Much cheaper to get a $50 Roku stick instead. Yeah I know, it sucks to change inputs.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

sofakng said:


> I've been using the TiVo Roamio Pro for a while now and it's perfectly fine for watching Live TV and navigating the guide. Watching recorded content is also fine but sometimes there's a very slight delay when listing the episodes.
> 
> However, YouTube is incredibly slow and Netflix is also not great.
> 
> Is the Bolt+ a lot faster? Are there any videos to show the difference?


I had a Roamio Plus several years ago. For TiVo functions (guide, interface, menus, changing channels, etc), there is really no difference between Bolt and Roamio. I personally think Bolt is a bit faster, but it may be just a subjective perception.

For streaming apps (such as Netflix, etc.), Bolt is noticeably faster. But as the others said, you can accomplish streaming stuff with other devices (built in TV apps, Roku, Fire TV, etc.)

If I had a Roamio Pro, I would not swap it for a Bolt+


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

One major difference is that the Netflix app is always kept in memory on the Bolt, so it launches instantly after the first launch. The bad part about that is it makes it harder to switch profiles and to restart the app if something gets wonky.


----------



## sofakng (Dec 19, 2003)

Thanks for the information everybody. It sounds like it's not worth considering the Bolt in my situation.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

sofakng said:


> Thanks for the information everybody. It sounds like it's not worth considering the Bolt in my situation.


Agreed.


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm someone that purchased the Bolt+ to replace a Roamio Plus. I gave it a week, but found that the speed of opening Netflix/Amazon/YouTube was not enough of a factor to spend the extra $500-600 after selling my Roamio. Unless you have a 4k TV, you'll most likely regret the upgrade. I might reconsider when/if they have a deal on the Bolt+.


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

steinbch said:


> I'm someone that purchased the Bolt+ to replace a Roamio Plus. I gave it a week, but found that the speed of opening Netflix/Amazon/YouTube was not enough of a factor to spend the extra $500-600 after selling my Roamio. Unless you have a 4k TV, you'll most likely regret the upgrade. I might reconsider when/if they have a deal on the Bolt+.


Of course if you buy a new 4K TV, it will have all sorts of streaming Apps built-in. So, yeah, unless an incredible deal comes along, I'm probably going to hold out until 4K recording becomes a reality.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I am going to be trying the Bolt soon mostly due to getting a 4k TV recently. They had a 500gb one on the Amazon Warehouse deals for only $120. Sure it comes repackaged and might have a few scratches, but I can live with that as it will be in an entertainment unit. I also am going to get a 3tb HD if I decide to keep the Bolt.

Then I will sell my Roamio 3tb with lifetime on Ebay or CL. I know some say not much difference, but I want to see how it is. Supposed to be 3x faster and have 3x the memory so that should help some things.


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

In reality what is faster? Can you watch a 30 minute show in 10 minutes? This faster nonsense needs to end.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Sorry, I think your missing the point. Faster "USER INTERFACE", faster startup and performance to "APPS", faster and zipper performance overall.

Same as when buying a newer and faster computer, performance should be better especially if they are saying its 3x faster with 3x the memory.


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

Rkkeller said:


> Sorry, I think your missing the point. Faster "USER INTERFACE", faster startup and performance to "APPS", faster and zipper performance overall.
> 
> Same as when buying a newer and faster computer, performance should be better especially if they are saying its 3x faster with 3x the memory.


No, I know the point but it's like swatting a fly with a shovel. Sure you can do it but it doesn't make any sense. TiVo interface is terrible for apps and to spend a large amount of money for a little speed is not logical. Perfectly acceptable since this is America, but why not get a streaming device for $50 or less?


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Sorry, I dont agree, just move on. I spent $120 for the Bolt on Amazon so pocket change to most Americans with jobs not living in their parents basements.


----------

